# AGR CONFUSION!!!



## Rail Freak (Apr 28, 2010)

Well,

I've spent the last hour having SUCH a PLEASENT, & a little confusion tossed in, coversation with AGR!!! <_<

My question: "How many points will it cost me for a trip ELP-LAX-PDX-WGL?"

Jake's answer: You Can't get that route connection :angry:

ME; SUPERVISOR PLEASE ( & I was nice & laid back  )

Supervisor: "I can customize this for you, 1 ZONE=15000 pts, on the phone but, you cant get this connection on line..

ME: While I've got you here, "Let's talk NOL-WGL? 

Supervisor: "If you go the Default Route (NOL-CHI-WGL) it will be 20,000 for a roomette"

However, if I want to customize the connection by going NOL-LAX-WGL, It would cost me 15,000 pts. NOL-ELP (1 zone) & 15,000 ELP-WGL (1 zone) =====30,000 pts!!!   :unsure: 

I'm glad I'm leaving in two weeks for a little train ride!!!!! 

RF


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Well,I've spent the last hour having SUCH a PLEASENT, & a little confusion tossed in, coversation with AGR!!! <_<
> 
> My question: "How many points will it cost me for a trip ELP-LAX-PDX-WGL?"
> 
> ...


My question is the atl to lax routing still a 2 zone reward? I'm planning to take the train to atl to get the most out of my reward  . I'm already working on my oct. trip and my 2011 trip.  But, after seeing the movie 2012  I don't think I will be going to California that year. (2012)


----------



## fredevad (Apr 28, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> But, after seeing the movie 2012  I don't think I will be going to California that year. (2012)


Oh, there's plenty of time in 2012 for visiting California. I'm taking my daughter in August, months before it falls into the ocean. We'll be back in Wisconsin in plenty of time to celebrate being the new north pole.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 29, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Well,I've spent the last hour having SUCH a PLEASENT, & a little confusion tossed in, coversation with AGR!!! <_<
> ...



If your route takes you via WAS, from what I'm hearing, it's a 3 zone now???

RF


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 29, 2010)

2nd Try NOL-LAX-WGL  <_< :unsure: !!!!!!

ME: " Is it possible to go from NOL-WGL via LAX?"

AGR Agent:" Because it is a customized routing it would be 20,000 for NOL-LAX, & 15,000 LAX-WGL."

ME: "But I'm only traveling in 2 zones!"

AGENT:" Burt this is a customized route!"

ME:"I'm not trying to be a pain but, may I speak to a supervisor?"

AGENT: "Can't I help you?"

ME:"There seems to be some confusion! No offense but , I'd like to talk to a supervisor!"

SUPERVISOR:"Sir, since this is a customized route it will be 20,00 NOL-LAX,15,000 LAX-PDX & 15,000 PDX-WGL ====50,000 pts!  

After several minutes she agreed with me and said it would only be 20,000 total NOL-CHI-LAX-PDX-WGL!!!! 

The only problem is, I'm just planning & will have to go thru this again, I'M SURE!!!

RF


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm impressed that you got routed NOL-CHI-LAX-PDX-WGL for only 20k points. I would have agreed with the first agent, that it would be 2 awards, since I can't get amtrak.com to give me any routing other than directly NOL-CHI-WGL. (Though thinking about it, I would have claimed two one-zone awards: NOL-CHI-ABQ and ABQ-LAX-PDX-WGL. But still that would be 30k points rather than 20k.)

Good for you!


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 29, 2010)

Ispolkom said:


> I'm impressed that you got routed NOL-CHI-LAX-PDX-WGL for only 20k points. I would have agreed with the first agent, that it would be 2 awards, since I can't get amtrak.com to give me any routing other than directly NOL-CHI-WGL. (Though thinking about it, I would have claimed two one-zone awards: NOL-CHI-ABQ and ABQ-LAX-PDX-WGL. But still that would be 30k points rather than 20k.)
> Good for you!


I tried to be respectful, yet ........ They all seemed to be new at their jobs!!! The supervisor told me I could'nt get to LAX from NOL without going thru CHI!?!?!? :huh: Since I didn't want to take the SL, I let it go for another day! 

RF


----------



## MJL (Apr 29, 2010)

So, what is a "customized route"? I've not heard this term before.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 29, 2010)

MJL said:


> So, what is a "customized route"? I've not heard this term before.


Neither had I but, I guess it is any route not shown when you access connections (routes) on Amtrak.com!

RF


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 29, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> I tried to be respectful, yet ........ They all seemed to be new at their jobs!!! The supervisor told me I could'nt get to LAX from NOL without going thru CHI!?!?!? :huh: Since I didn't want to take the SL, I let it go for another day!  RF


It's all a question of good manners. You don't want to be rude and point out his error.

At least when it's in your favor.


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 29, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


well I guess this may be my last lax to atl as a 2 zone reward :angry: . And I brought my ticket from atl to was too  . Well at least I got one before they started to rob us of our points. But all is not lost I have another 2 zone reward in mind for next year that won't go over 3 zones. Traveler gave me an idea back in dec.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 29, 2010)

Bigval109 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Bigval109 said:
> ...


Is that "old dog" hording info?  I'll trade ya a Mr.FSS for a Traveler_ even up??? :lol:

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2010)

A "customized route" is what we "normal" folks call multi-city booking!  AGR can not book a multi-city booking as a single award, just what comes up on the "regular screen" when you put in from "A" to "B"!



Rail Freak said:


> I'll trade ya a Mr.FSS for a Traveler_ even up??? :lol:


I have a clause in my contract that says that I can reject any trade I deem not equal - so I would reject that trade, especially with no trains nearby! :lol:


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 29, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> A "customized route" is what we "normal" folks call multi-city booking!


AND How would you describe a "Normal Folk"?

This oughta be good!!! 

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 29, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > A "customized route" is what we "normal" folks call multi-city booking!
> ...


Anyone besides me!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

(I have been called many things, but *NEVER* "normal"!  )


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 29, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Aloha

How can anyone call us "NORMAL" We ride trains for the heck of it!


----------



## MJL (Apr 30, 2010)

So, a "customized" (multi city) one-way roomette costs 20K vs 15K? And a customized one way bedroom would cost 30K, vs. 20K?


----------



## AG1 (Apr 30, 2010)

MJL said:


> So, a "customized" (multi city) one-way roomette costs 20K vs 15K? And a customized one way bedroom would cost 30K, vs. 20K?


I recently booked an AGR *multi-city* three zone from BOS to PDX for 35,000 points, the correct amount of points.The agent had to consult with a supervisor because it was a "customized" routing.The only "regular" computer routing was sold out, necessitating my requesting a multi-city routing.


----------

